# more sound problems cmi8738/c media mixer



## antoniette (Oct 21, 2000)

i still haven't fixed my sound problems i am running windows 98 and i have a cmi8738 sound card, here are the devices i see under the sound card

cmi8738/c3dx pci audio device
gameport joystick
wave device for voice modem

am i missing a device? i know when i tried to delete the sound and reload them, an error came up that said, i needed my windows 98 cd, to load up cmaud? not sure if thats correct...so im thinking maybe this file i dont have is not allowing me to get sound 

when i turn on my pc, a little icon comes up on the task bar , it is a c-media mixer, and the volumn control icon isnt even there, i tried going to multimedia icon in the control panel and i cant even check off, show volumn control in the task bar as it is greyed out.


my computer has sound when it starts up, but i cant hear anything when i try to watch videos online, the videos i can see, but there is no sound.

could it be i dont have an updated version of windows media? im stumped

thanks for any help


----------



## antoniette (Oct 21, 2000)

also when i open up windows media player 7, i can hear sound on videos, but not when im surfing e.g. you tube...is there a more updated version of windows media player i should have for windows 98..thanks


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi antoniette since you're using the Creative soundcard you can go to their site and get an automatic driver download that will install the drivers as needed. You'll have to use Internet Explorer as it doesn't appear to work with Firefox. Up on top where it asks "Would you like to use Creative's AutoUpdate service?" click on the AutoUpdate link and follow the instructions from there:

http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/


----------



## antoniette (Oct 21, 2000)

I did that it says i dont have any creative software


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Is what you have currently installed the same card from a previous thread? It was a Creative Labs sound card model ct4750 correct?


----------



## antoniette (Oct 21, 2000)

no im back to trying to fix my original sound card...sorry for the confusion


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Do you have the disk with the drivers on it that came with the soundcard?


----------



## antoniette (Oct 21, 2000)

no, this sound card is the sound card that came with my computer, it was preinstalled for me


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You can download those drivers here:

http://www.driverslab.com/drivers/S...738_644-Windows_95_98_ME_NT_2000_XP/2806.html

Edit: The above link is a scan service similar to Creative's though I never used it. These are the actual drivers for your card:

http://www.download.com/C-Media-CMI...98-/3000-2120_4-10518533.html?cdlPid=10529745


----------

